# tattoo...what to get...help, ideas needed



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

well ive wanted a tattoo for ages and with all the talk on here lately ive decided to quit being scared of the needles piercing my skin and go ahead and get one. a friend of mines sister is a tattooist and she is coming to visit in a few weeks and said she will do it for me.

i have a dilemma though. i was thinking about getting a head shot of each of my babies fully detailed, coloured etc so it looks just like them but then i got worrie about woosing out and only wanting the outline done lol that wont be that special then  so then i was thinking about getting some really simple, beautiful horse done with the names of my guys around it. but i dont know so, im opening the floor for suggestions  if anyone has any pics or anything of things that might be cool please post them  or any ideas for design and stuff that would be great. im not so good at being creative enough to design something that is going to be stuck on my body for the rest of my life


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

What about a smaller tattoo with just your horses' heads?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I like the idea of getting a picture of a horse and then their names around it.

Or even a horse shoe with their names in it. Let me show you what i mean.

Ok sorry that you can't really see the names in red. I tried changing it but couldn't. But that's just another idea.










Ok just thought of something. I like that picture of the horse head, and instead of having a horse shoe around it, have their names be the horse shoe. Oh! that sounds like something I want to do!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, don't think about the needles peircing your skin, just think of it poking the outside of your skin. when i got mine done, i half fainted and threw up with just the first 10 minutes.....BECAUSE i had so many nerves built up, that my adrenaline was up, ect. Plus I didnt eat much before hand, which you're supposed to do! just in case you get woosy, keep energy bars around, maybe some bananas, something with sugar. That helped me when i got woosy. they gave me an energy bar and i laid down for about 5-10 minutes, and then i felt better and put up with it for the next hour and half. it will be ok!! don't worry  .

sorry can't think of any designs :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww that sounds like a cool idea.  
If you aren't wanting a lot of pain lol like I said before- the smaller the better, um...maybe just get a horse's head?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Have your friend do a test run with a dry gun so you can get the "feel" first. It only takes a few pokes 5-10. The guy that did mine did that for me because it was my first. Once I felt that I was able to relax. Its not really that bad. Mine is smack between my shoulder blades so I didn't really have any "close to the surface" bones to go over. It only got tender right next to the shoulder blades, but it was totally tolerable.

Good luck!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

http://www.thehorseknowstheway.com/picts/eponalogo.jpg
I like this one


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

JDI - thats what i was thinking of i got my guys heads. the smaller it is the quicker it will be over lol 

appy - i loooooove that horse head  and the idea. do you think you could post that picture of the horse without the shoe around it?? ir, i could have the horse with the little pics of my guys in there and there names. hmmm, something to think about but i really like that horse head 

free - i dont know why im worried about it. although ive taken them out now i went through a stage where i got everything pierced except my unmentionables and didnt have any probs but i figure one needle is quicker than heaps over and over again lol but i will make sure i eat well and dont get too worked up 

dumas - i will definitely ask if she can do that too  get me all ready for it 

vida - i love that one. very yin-yang  i dont think that will be my main one but i wouldnt mind getting it somewhere else on my body 

so for those of you who have got a tattoo where is it and did it hurt a lot? lol im thinking about getting it between my shoulder blades too but there isnt a lot covering my backbone so im worried about that. i also thought about getting it on my lower back but i have a huuuuuge scar there from an operation when i was a baby and someone said getting a tattoo over a scar hurt heaps.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Well my brothers ex has a tattoo of her grandmothers handwriting on her hip. It's really cool.

I know your dad passed away and I can't remember exactly but I think you already got a tattoo dedicated to him?

If not though, it would be really cool to find something that he wrote that means a lot to you and get a tattoo of it in his handwriting just like it looks on paper.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow that sounds pretty cool. Yeah...something meaningful sounds nice!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok. So here's the horse head.

And then i came up with this idea. All three of them inside a horse shoe. Thought it came out pretty good.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Jazzy... IMO I think you are about the same size I was when I got mine in on my back. ( a few kids and a couple too many cookies later I am writing this :wink: ) I didn't hurt over the backbones it didn't really "hurt". I don't know if you have ever gotten into a patch of stinging nettles. They are kind of like poison ivy. but to me it was an uncomfortable sting type of feeling. And my tattoo is about the size of my open hand, fingers together.. They guy that did it took a couple short breaks and it quit stinging the minute he quit. The whole process took just over an hour so it wasn't so bad. I only made faces when it got close to the tips of my shoulder blades. 

Its really going to depend on what kind of pain tolerance you have. and whether you can manage mind over matter. as in if you don't mind it don't matter.  

I have a pretty high pain tollerance. I don't mind getting stuck with a needle at the Dr. office. Drawing blood. Donating blood. None of that hurts me because I know its for a purpose so its ok in my mind.
I took that same attitude to the tattoo parlor. And voila! I'm inked.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i don't know where you are getting yours, but i know someone who got an anklet of running horses on her ankle...you could do that and have 3 of them be colored like your guys with the rest of them in black...


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

appy - hehehe so cute  i dont mind that idea actually but i think i have a better head pic of possum. thanks for the other pic 

dumas - i have a pretty high pain tolerance really. just one example: a few christmas' ago we went camping and fishing for a few days with a friend. we found a nice spot on the river that had a somewhat rotting away mini jetty so we had somewhere to tie the boat. our mate was helping me out of the boat (cause im short and it was low tide so i couldnt make it myself lol) as as he yanked me up one of my legs fell between the jetty and the boat. i was pulled up again but underneath the jetty there were long rusty nails and as i came up my leg dragged along it and it embedded in my skin. i then had to pull my leg down so the nail was out as the stupid nail was attached to the jetty so if i wanted to move i had to pull back. it felt like a hot knife was tearing through my leg but you gotta do what you gotta do. my philosophy is 'pain don't hurt if ya don't let it'  if i know something is hurting i ignore it as if its not there instead of focusing on it and 'feeling' the pain if that makes sense lol

wow that was a long winded way of saying 'yes, i have high pain tolerance' lol

but yeah i think im going to go with in between my shoulder blades. 

tim - thats a beautiful idea  i think i might get that somewhere too  just something small but meaningful. thank you


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I just took the pics off the forum just to give you an idea. And i tried to make it look as nice as possible!

I definitely want to see pics when you do get it done!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i actually like that one of jarred and cougar though  they are probably the ones i would use or maybe a diff one with cougar not sure but yeah, i like it 

i will most definitely post pics. i think my friend said she is coming on the 20th so thats 10 days away. i cant wait now but i have to settle on something so im glad i have that long


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Babies? as in horses? I would never get a tattoo of something that isnt permanent. hence a horse, boyfriend etc. If its not something that will always be around and permanent I would not get it done. Because that person, or animal will be around forever, there is no guarantee that you will want a picture of it.

Thats just me. What about the tattoo of a horse in general, does it have to be one that you have, or own?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

yeah as in horses. i get what you mean but i was kinda thinking of making ita bit of a tribute. each horse i own gets his own spot. but i dunno

it doesnt have to be my guys but i havent been able to find a picture nice enough to have it tattooed. the closest ive come so far is that one appy posted of the horse head. i really like that. simple but pretty  if you have any nice pics you want to share i would sure like to see them  i havent been able to find a whole lot that grabs me so far 

i think whichever way i will at least get their names somewhere. its like a friend of mine. he has a special tattoo for each child he has. theyre really lovely


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

here are a few i have found. im not sure on any of them but they are on the maybe possibly list 









i wouldnt have the unicorn horn on the next one though


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I like the one that appy posted of just the black outlined horses head. I'm not crazy about the ones that you posted jazzy but it is YOUR desision. If I had to choose one that you posted it would be the running horse. I don't like the unicorn with or without the horne.. His head looks weird. and the Last one looks like a Budweiser commercial.

My tattoo is a black tribal-y thingy. LOL I don't know what to call it. :roll: Are you leaning more towards a black tattoo or were you wanting something with full detail and color? I personally like the black ones because I an VERY picky when it comes to full color and detail... TO me there is nothing worse than a tattoo that is supposed to look real.. because they just never do.

***** disclaimer notice******

IF you don't want my 2 cents just tell me so... I'd gladly shut up and let you decide!  

After all you are half way around the world from me and opinions are like elbows everyone has them!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I LOVE the last one. I would get the last one done in a heartbeat. I personally think you would be way better off if you had one general tattoo done.
Like I said, I love the last one, thank you for posting it


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

dumas - you are too funny  i dont mind at all. its good to learn how some things are seen from someone elses perspective  those ones for the most part were 'i cant find anything else' pics  but i did manage to find a few more before that i will post 

i dont want a colour one anymore. the more ive been thinking about the more ive realised i prefer black too. 

my2geldings - maybe you can add that design to your list  i would like to get something like that on my lower back but i have a scar the runs from one side of my back to the other right where you would have a tattoo so i cant do it 

ok, heres some that i found earlier. keep in mind when looking at them that it i will be getting it done in black. kind of just an outline with detailing etc and also that im only looking at the horse not any of the surroundings

this is my favourite in this lot


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oooh i like the last post of pics jazzy! i dont know which one i would have for a tat, but they are all beautiful . i really think the second one is very elegant, but not sure how it would look in black and white. the first one is GORGEOUS


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I have been searching online looking for some draft type tattoos. Would be neat to have one done up. Would be a bit different than your standard horse tattoo 8)


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I really like the first one. (black one) I think it would be easy to mess up a tattoo where the horse has his neck bent. If the angle is off any it will tank.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> I really like the first one. (black one) I think it would be easy to mess up a tattoo where the horse has his neck bent. If the angle is off any it will tank.


very true. im sending her the pic ahead of time so she can do a stencil for it. shes very good. ive seen some of her work and she is very talented  im thinking that one is pretty much top of my list. im really liking it. ill keep looking though until a week or so before so she has time so do whatever she does lol

M2G - that would be cool


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That would be pretty cool, I have to agree!


----------

